# 2 carseats, 1 booster seat in a Mazda Tribute possible?



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

We just found out that we're expecting again in December. My oldest will be 6 when the new baby arrives (he's 50 lbs now). The middle child will be 18 months. Does anyone know how to fit all three safely into a Mazda Tribute? Will DS still need a booster seat?


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

At 6 he will definitely still need a booster. You may find it easier to put him in a harnessed seat if he fits in one, because then he won't need to deal with getting to the buckle if things are tight in the backseat. What seats do you have now? Is your oldest harnessed now, or in a belt-positioning booster? Do you intend to use a bucket seat for the new baby?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What seat is the 18 month old currently in?


----------



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
At 6 he will definitely still need a booster. You may find it easier to put him in a harnessed seat if he fits in one, because then he won't need to deal with getting to the buckle if things are tight in the backseat. What seats do you have now? Is your oldest harnessed now, or in a belt-positioning booster? Do you intend to use a bucket seat for the new baby?

He has the Graco belt positioning booster right now. I plan on using a bucket seat for the new one (not yet purchased) and the 9 month old is currently in a Britax Roundabout. What harnessed seats would fit a 6 yr old?


----------



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
What seat is the 18 month old currently in?

She's 9 months now but will be 18 months when the new baby comes. She's in a Roundabout.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, which seats will harness a 6yo depends on the size of the 6yo. The Regent harnesses for the longest, but it's HUGE, so won't work for you. I'd try the Graco Nautilus and see if you can get it between your DD's Roundabout and another seat for the new baby.

Personally, I would put the two youngest on the outside, both RF, in the Roundabout and a Radian or TrueFit for the new baby (depending on what fits), with the older kiddo in the middle. The Radian is very narrow and good for 3-across, but it's TALL. I don't know how much front-back space that vehicle has. If you can fit one Radian though, you can put the baby in it to start (they fit newborns), then put your DD in it when she outgrows that Roundabout and put the new baby in that (it's a good seat but it is outgrown very young by most children).

If you have a lot of room front to back in the backseat, but things are tight side to side, I'd consier two Radians. With two Radians your DS could probably stay in whatever he's in now, that would leave plenty of room in the middle of most cars. And the Radians will most likely get your younger kids through until they're ready for boosters.

It will be harder if you want to use a bucket seat for the newborn months, because they tend to be really big.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

My SIL has a Ford Escape (hers is a 2005--what year is yours?) and it was very very tight to squeeze a RF MA, FF Scenera, and backless Turbo in it. I had to have my 2 yo FF in the Scenera as it wouldn't fit RF. A Roundabout gives you a little more room, but a Radian would really help the situation. I'd put the Radian in the middle for your newborn (in the middle so it can fit at the nb recline), the RF Roundabout on one side and then the Turbo on the side to start with. Once the NB fits in the Roundabout I'd put the baby in that, and your older kiddo RF in the Radian so it can be more upright and she'll have more room.


----------

